# M-o-n-e-y g-r-a-b



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/grateful-dead-members-john-mayer-form-dead-company-20150805

Seriously, have they no shame? They did _farewell _concerts a month ago and now this. With John Mayer. Maybe they can have Katy Perry sing a couple of tunes, you know, for the artistic value.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

pattste said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/grateful-dead-members-john-mayer-form-dead-company-20150805
> 
> Maybe they can have *Katy Perry *sing a couple of tunes, you know, for the artistic value.


She would be better than Donna. :smile-new:

This was rumoured to be in the works long before the Fare Thee Well shows. I like Mayer, and the Dead, but I don't think this will be good.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I wish Mayer would do another Trio album. I find his most recent stuff pretty shitty. It stand on its on music wise but I don't find it to be good music - at least not compared to his earlier stuff. 

I agree, it's likely a huge money grab for the 3 GD members. Mayer has a ton of $$ and he's probably doing it for fun.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

As a fan going back more than a couple decades (38 shows with Jerry - 17 post-Jerry) I am also outraged by this. Sure, it was heavily rumoured like Sneaky said months ago and PRS had tweeted out pics of the Jerry-inspired guitar they built Mayer, to go with the "leaked" rehearsal photos and the actual songs Weir & Mayer did live together on the Late, Late Show in February. Now to come out and grab the money playing what is currently one officially announced show on Halloween at MSG with tickets being priced between $50 - $99?? Unreal. Bush league stuff. You saps can't even break $100 ticket prices at MSG in the heart of NYC without resorting to service fees?? Sure, you're not the same band (Fare They Well) that played the "farewell" shows in June and July (that pulled in $52 million just in ticket sales for 5 concerts), but still... If you're going to moneygrab, don't be lovey dovey hippies living in the past for crying out loud - cut a haircut, get a job and get with the program.

Just take a look at Ticketmaster - here are some top TM prices for current Toronto area concerts (not including VIP packages - except for Motley Crue - just because);

Van Halen at the Amph? $317 (third row for tomorrow's show still available)
Van Morrison at the Sony - $355
The Two or The Who - however you like to call them, at the ACC - $168
Just saw Rush at the ACC a couple times - $210 a pop.
David Gilmour at the ACC - $180
Motley Crue at the ACC - top price on TM is currently $4,503, but that's a VIP package.

I guess we should toss in the Rolling Stones here too - they just played 15 shows with an average top TM price (non-VIP stuff) of $395 - which is down to the lowest it had been for them going back to the '05 tour.

'tis true - this band that hasn't played one gig together (Dead & Company - as per the article referenced) surely have no shame...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

$4500 for Motley Crue? I was just thinking the other day: "You'd have to pay me $5k to see those posers". But I suppose if they treat me like a VIP, I might go for only $4500.

And glad to say the Dead haven't cost me any more than my time to listen to their tunes on the radio. None of those ever inspired me to hear the actual band in person. I can safely say JM doesn't add to their 'lustre'.

Ticket prices are nuts. But that (and merch) are how they make their money now. Thanks iTunes!

I think there should be an inverse relationship between ticket prices and venue size. I would happily pay $100 - $150 to see someone I appreciate in a theatre with good site lines and proper acoustics. Arena shows should be about half that, since they're selling 10X the tix. And considering the ridiculously impersonal concert vibe of a stadium show, complete with the crappy acoustics/sound, those tickets should be about $20 per seat. U2 or One Direction, either or.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The thing about arena shows is that there are usually more theatrics involved than a theatre show. There is typically a lot more people involved in putting on the show.

Personally, I've never forked money for an arena show. Only theatre shows and club shows.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don't understand the indignance...they shouldn't be able to band together and perform the music they love, for people who want to see it? They shouldn't be allowed as comfortable a living as people will give them?

All that said, I'm not a GD (or Phish, or JM) fan. But, though I'd never pay to see the current Who or VH or Pink Floyd or many other 'part of what they used to be' bands, I don't begrudge them going on tour. Why would I?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

keto said:


> I don't understand the indignance...they shouldn't be able to band together and perform the music they love, for people who want to see it? They shouldn't be allowed as comfortable a living as people will give them?


It has nothing to do with them getting together and playing music and making a living. It has to do with the fact that they advertised their recent dates as _Farewell_ concerts. Some people travelled long distances and spent a lot of money for the chance to see them one last time. That's the point of a farewell, afterall. A month later the band (with the one exception of Phil Lesh) announce another show with another guest guitarist in which they'll play Grateful Dead music and they call that band Dead & Company.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe after a few shows Dead and Co will just be dead if they don't produce.


----------

